# 1 more trailer question



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

the trailer I want to tow has 8 inch tires, is it o.k. to tow this trailer for 5 hours on the highway doing 65 mph? I have repacked the bearings and inflated tires to specs, tires are in new condition, I am concerned about the bearings heating up. Should I be worried? Dont want to have vacation turn out to be a headache. Thanks


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the weight capacity of the trailer?
How much weight do you plan on putting on the trailer for this travel?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

econdave said:


> the trailer I want to tow has 8 inch tires, is it o.k. to tow this trailer for 5 hours on the highway doing 65 mph? I have repacked the bearings and inflated tires to specs, tires are in new condition, I am concerned about the bearings heating up. Should I be worried? Dont want to have vacation turn out to be a headache. Thanks


 Make sure you don't overload the trailer. Place more weight in the front of the wheels as apposed to behind them. Proper loading of any trailer is very important. You want weight on the tongue. If it starts to sway redistribute the weight. Take a break on the trip and allow the bearings to cool. It can't hurt. But they should be fine as long as the trailer is not overload and you packed and replaced the bearing properly.
If any of this is confusing please take the time to read up on the subject.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

it is a small trailer, the only thing going in it is 3 bikes a few coolers and maybe some luggage. All in all I would say maybe 200 lbs max. Trailer is 4x8.


----------

